# Cyma mechanical alarm Clock 50's/60's - Any Info?



## DonMI6

*Cyma mechanical alarm Clock 50's/60's - Movement pics added*

Following on from my post featuring my dad's Cyma watch in the vintage watch forum, I recently found this Cyma alarm clock, my Dad's presumably.

I know nothing about it but I assume he must have bought it in the 1950's or early 60's. I would love to show some pictures of the movement, I can't figure out how to take the back off!

I'm really looking for some approximate dates of manufacture & any other info (includung how to get at the movement).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cheezhead

Your Cyma alarm clock appears to be of high quality. I know nothing else about it but will suggest a hint for disassembly from what I see and know.

Remove the winder by turning it backward as would be expected. I suspect that the knobs for the time and alarm hands can be pulled off as they can with a German Blessing alarm clock in my small collection. That can be done with a needle nose pliers and a protective piece of cardboard or thick paper to keep from scarring the back (the bell?) of the clock but do support the clock at the back as best you can with your free hand if you attempt this while holding the clock over a soft surface such as a bed so the glass does not break if/when you drop the clock. Then you will have access to the two screws near the time adjustment knob. If there is more to the puzzle, I don't see it.


----------



## John MS

Hi. Cyma is well known for the quality watches and clocks made for much of the 20th century. That's a really attractive alarm clock with what I would call art-deco-like styling. I would date it to the 1950's. It uses an 11 jewel spring powered balance wheel movement that is certainly a cut above the normal alarm clock movement. If you plan on using it have the movement cleaned and reoiled.


----------



## DonMI6

Thanks for the replies, the back came off just as you suggested!
Now that i've done it, I have no idea what i'm looking at. Any info on the movement would be greatly appreciate.

Thanks, Don.


----------



## John MS

Well, it is as we thought - a well made spring powered balance wheel timed alarm clock. It uses synthetic ruby jewels as bearings in the escapement and on two wheels. I note that the escapement does not appear to have have shock absorbing jewel settings so be careful to not drop it. Does it run? If so how accurate is it? 

Chances are it needs to be cleaned and reoiled. That's not a difficult job but it does require the right tools and some knowlege of working around small mechanisms to complete without doing any damage. Many of those older jeweled alarm clocks were simply run until the oil was dried up the the escapement ended up damaged. Yours looks like it was taken care of.


----------



## DonMI6

John MS said:


> ... Does it run? If so how accurate is it?... Many of those older jeweled alarm clocks were simply run until the oil was dried up the the escapement ended up damaged. Yours looks like it was taken care of.


It does run, but as it's been sitting in a drawer unused, since the '70's, I haven't really dared to test it too much until it's been serviced. The Cyma watch I posted in the Vintage forum is at the watchmakers as we speak being cleaned, i'll take this in for him to look at when the watch is finished!


----------



## John MS

DonMI6 said:


> It does run, but as it's been sitting in a drawer unused, since the '70's, I haven't really dared to test it too much until it's been serviced. The Cyma watch I posted in the Vintage forum is at the watchmakers as we speak being cleaned, i'll take this in for him to look at when the watch is finished!


Good, I think you are taking the right approach. I completely missed the thread on the Cyma wristwatch. That's a lovely heirloom and should be ready for another 60 years of timekeeping once the watchmaker finishes with it. I updated that thread with a couple of shots of my one and only Cyma.

Be sure to post an update on the clock.


----------



## DonMI6

*Re: Cyma mechanical alarm Clock 50's/60's - Quick Update*

Well, the clock is back from the clockmaker, so I thought I'd post a quick update.

It has been cleaned, oiled & a couple of jewels replaced. I'm off on a short trip this week so I'll take it with me & see how it goes.

Forgive me for posting a photo of a pair of binoculars in the Clock Forum, but as they are branded CYMA & I believe of the same vintage, I thought somebody might be interested!


----------



## John MS

*Re: Cyma mechanical alarm Clock 50's/60's - Quick Update*



DonMI6 said:


> Well, the clock is back from the clockmaker, so I thought I'd post a quick update.
> 
> It has been cleaned, oiled & a couple of jewels replaced. I'm off on a short trip this week so I'll take it with me & see how it goes.
> 
> Forgive me for posting a photo of a pair of binoculars in the Clock Forum, but as they are branded CYMA & I believe of the same vintage, I thought somebody might be interested!


A very belated reply. Congratulations, you will get many years of service from that good looking travel clock. Interesting pair of bins. They look like 1950's vintage zeiss style and are probably comparable to glasses from Agfa, Voigtlander, Swarovski, etc. of the same age. Are they 10x50?


----------



## Wikicollecting

Fascinating stuff, thanks for posting


----------



## VE3WTY

I am a new member in this forum, searched and found this from Google.
I have the same CYMA R10 movement that my father this clock before he had me. This clock is running but not accurate. I found the balance swing angles are not much believe the hair spring is too old. The clock stops several times during the day believe the main spring is too old, may I know if any place that I may get the same spec springs from the after-market? CYMA said she did not have stock for such parts. How may I know the spec for such springs? If I find the same size of springs, it it meant it's power force are the same?


----------



## John MS

The first thing to do is completely disassemble, clean, repair, reassemble and re-oil the movement. Only oil the pivots, mainspring, balance and escapement. Not the wheels or gears. That alone will allow a lot more power from the main spring to be transmitted to the balance.


----------



## VE3WTY

John MS said:


> The first thing to do is completely disassemble, clean, repair, reassemble and re-oil the movement. Only oil the pivots, mainspring, balance and escapement. Not the wheels or gears. That alone will allow a lot more power from the main spring to be transmitted to the balance.


Thanks for response. I made an overhaul it again, oil as what you suggested, it is better to have the higher amplitude than before, but I found the clock runs uneven, very fast just right after winding to full but slower almost at another night. The running line is uneven, just like a snake. Do you think because of the hair spring is too old?


----------



## rationaltime

Welcome to watchuseek.

I am not an expert on this, but I will guess the problem is not
that the balance spring is too old. Since your attention is focused
there, is the balance spring flat and centered on the balance staff?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## John MS

VE3WTY said:


> Thanks for response. I made an overhaul it again, oil as what you suggested, it is better to have the higher amplitude than before, but I found the clock runs uneven, very fast just right after winding to full but slower almost at another night. The running line is uneven, just like a snake. Do you think because of the hair spring is too old?


When you say the running is uneven does that mean the ticks are unevenly spaced? If so the movement is out of beat. The balance needs to be re-centered.

I believe the balance on your clock is jeweled. If so another cause of ragged running could be a worn balance pivot or balance jewel.


----------



## VE3WTY

Sorry to reply so late. The curve that displayed on the screen was uneven, just like s-lines joined together (like mountains), few seconds fast and few seconds slow. After winding to full position, I found the clock ran fast on the first 12 hours and slow on the second 12 hours, seems it is not normal, is it right? I suppose all watches and clock should remain running at the same speed (fast or slow) until the main spring power almost finish. If I wind the clock daily at the same time, it should run stable. I only find two jewels on both side of the balance panels, only 2 jewels left instead of 7 jewels. I cannot adjust the beat error as the hair spring is mounted on the panel. The hair spring is flat and looks like even.


----------

